# Zebralight H600w MK III



## Umbrosoccer (Jan 3, 2017)

I recieved my Zebralight H600W today along with the zl634 18650 battery. Charged it up and tried out the light. I own about 5 other zebralights and they all work great. This is my first 18650 light. I tried the H1 setting and I notice the light gets very hot to the touch.... almost burning hot. I clocked the pid step down at about 52 seconds in from turning on H1. Is this normal for the H600w or do I have a defective model? I noticed the run time should be 2.2 hours approx on h1 with pid but after about 20 minutes of use on H1 my battery went from 100% to about 36%. Average temperature is about 65 degrees F inside the house. Has anyone noticed this with their MK IIIs? Thanks!


----------



## Umbrosoccer (Jan 3, 2017)

I should also add that normal never use the H1 unless its for a quick look. I normally use L1 and M2 on most of my zebralights for hiking and camping. I got the ZL 634L 18650 in the mail at around 20% charged and at 3.6v. Took about 4 hours and 15 mins to charge to 100% with a soshine S7 charger.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 3, 2017)

I actually just signed on to research a similar problem with my Zebralight H600w MIII as well. I received one for Christmas. I went for a walk using it several days ago. I had it on the M1 level for about 10 min. I then decided to see how the H1 performed. I had the light on H1 for about 12 min and the thing shut off in the middle of a very dark wooded path. The light would not turn back on after several attempts. I used a back up pocket light for the remainder of my walk periodically trying to turn the Zebralight back on. It never did go back on. I got home and unscrewed the battery cap and re-screwed it. The light then went on after disengaging the cap. While in the house I put the light back on H1 for 30 min. The light never shut off. I chalked it up to a fluke. I recharged the battery again and went for another walk tonight. Same exact scenario. Light operates on H1 for ~ 15 min and shut off. It won't go back on until the battery cap is unscrewed. I'm using a Nitecore 18650 battery, 3400mAh. I use a Nitecore Intellicharger i4. Temp is ~ 30F. When trying to turn the light back on it's cold to the touch, so doesn't seem to be an overheating issue. Is this a defective light, am I using an improper battery, or is there some programming mode that causes the light to shut down after a period of time? 

I should note that I've been using the same battery in a Nitecore P12 with no issues in that light...


----------



## Umbrosoccer (Jan 4, 2017)

Its strange. The Pid for mine engages at 52 seconds step down in 65F dry temperature. its the middle of winter here and I've only tried it in my house. I think I will try this scenario too outside and see what happens.


----------



## MNDan (Jan 4, 2017)

Damn - sounds like Zebralight has a problem. A friend is getting a mk III soon and I will compare it to my mk II and report back. I LOVE my mk II, so it would be a damn shame if they are turning out crap now. Any sign of the big green donut in the middle of the hot spot?


----------



## Umbrosoccer (Jan 4, 2017)

MNDan said:


> Damn - sounds like Zebralight has a problem. A friend is getting a mk III soon and I will compare it to my mk II and report back. I LOVE my mk II, so it would be a damn shame if they are turning out crap now. Any sign of the big green donut in the middle of the hot spot?


No But my model has a slightly off center LED which doesnt really affect the hotspot and the spill. The Neutral white version is very cool. Its still white but cooler than say a neutral white on my H52W. Coincendentally I have the first generation H52W with the smooth aluminum tube and a later H52W with the grippy tube. Both have different tints to their leds too.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 4, 2017)

MNDan said:


> Damn - sounds like Zebralight has a problem. A friend is getting a mk III soon and I will compare it to my mk II and report back. I LOVE my mk II, so it would be a damn shame if they are turning out crap now. Any sign of the big green donut in the middle of the hot spot?



I have the H600Fw MKIII neutral – no complaints about the tint or hotspots. The light just switches off and won’t switch back on after ~15 minutes of H1 use. Sounds like I need to contact Zebralight for a return...Never dealt with them before. Their customer service will determine whether I give them another chance or not.


----------



## JLeephoto (Jan 4, 2017)

I have a H600Fd MKIII HI I use most evenings on walks. Best beam/tint/spill I have in any light and haven't noticed any issues with battery life. However, I rarely go to H1 for more than a few minutes. Most of my time is spent in M1 or H2. Will try to do a H1 run test tonight and report back if I have probs.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 4, 2017)

Unlikely to be the cause but do you have another battery to try?


----------



## Kraken (Jan 4, 2017)

recDNA said:


> Unlikely to be the cause but do you have another battery to try?



I do have several batteries I can try. I’m currently traveling and will have to wait until this weekend.


----------



## JanezFord (Jan 4, 2017)

I have H600Fw mk2 and H600Fw mk3 and use them both on H1 regularly when mountain biking. I use my mk2 only on H1 because of issue with voltage monitor on other modes and this shut-off thing never happened to me. However, I do have to confess I always use another light on the handlebars for two reasons - throw + backup. If you suspect your light has a defect, contact zebralight for replacement/repair.


----------



## swan (Jan 4, 2017)

Kraken said:


> I actually just signed on to research a similar problem with my Zebralight H600w MIII as well. I received one for Christmas. I went for a walk using it several days ago. I had it on the M1 level for about 10 min. I then decided to see how the H1 performed. I had the light on H1 for about 12 min and the thing shut off in the middle of a very dark wooded path. The light would not turn back on after several attempts. I used a back up pocket light for the remainder of my walk periodically trying to turn the Zebralight back on. It never did go back on. I got home and unscrewed the battery cap and re-screwed it. The light then went on after disengaging the cap. While in the house I put the light back on H1 for 30 min. The light never shut off. I chalked it up to a fluke. I recharged the battery again and went for another walk tonight. Same exact scenario. Light operates on H1 for ~ 15 min and shut off. It won't go back on until the battery cap is unscrewed. I'm using a Nitecore 18650 battery, 3400mAh. I use a Nitecore Intellicharger i4. Temp is ~ 30F. When trying to turn the light back on it's cold to the touch, so doesn't seem to be an overheating issue. Is this a defective light, am I using an improper battery, or is there some programming mode that causes the light to shut down after a period of time?
> 
> I should note that I've been using the same battery in a Nitecore P12 with no issues in that light...



The nitecore 18650 cell is tripping its protection circuit because the light draws more current than the P12.

You will need to get a higher current cell, say one that is capable of 8 amps constant current draw - problem solved.


----------



## MNDan (Jan 4, 2017)

Really? So would the NCR18650B work? Looks like the max draw is only 6.7 Amps, though that is one of the most popular 18650's around. If not, what would be the best batteries for this? I don't see any sign of battery limitations in the Zebralight documentation.


----------



## Umbrosoccer (Jan 4, 2017)

I just tested out My H600W MKIII for about 25 minutes on H1 while walking outdoors in 38F weather. Everything seems to work alright. My Zl634 cell was down to 30%. I don't normally use H1 for more than 30 seconds so the time isnt much of an issue. The approximation on their site says 2.2 hours which seems far off from actual run time. I think the Zl634 has on the wrapping that its a Panasonic NCR18650B cell, so I'm guessing that will work.


----------



## scs (Jan 4, 2017)

Umbrosoccer said:


> I just tested out My H600W MKIII for about 25 minutes on H1 while walking outdoors in 38F weather. Everything seems to work alright. My Zl634 cell was down to 30%. I don't normally use H1 for more than 30 seconds so the time isnt much of an issue. The approximation on their site says 2.2 hours which seems far off from actual run time. I think the Zl634 has on the wrapping that its a Panasonic NCR18650B cell, so I'm guessing that will work.



The 2.2 hours is contingent upon the light getting hot and output greatly reduced, thus reducing draw on cell and extending runtime. If the ambient temperature is cold or there's exceptional heatsinking drawing heat away from the light, it maintains much of its full output, draining the cell more quickly. That might be one reason for your usage experience.

You'll likely get better performance out of the GA cell recommended and sold by ZL for the MK 3 lights.


----------



## Umbrosoccer (Jan 5, 2017)

scs said:


> The 2.2 hours is contingent upon the light getting hot and output greatly reduced, thus reducing draw on cell and extending runtime. If the ambient temperature is cold or there's exceptional heatsinking drawing heat away from the light, it maintains much of its full output, draining the cell more quickly. That might be one reason for your usage experience.
> 
> You'll likely get better performance out of the GA cell recommended and sold by ZL for the MK 3 lights.


Yeah its ability varies greatly. I am happy with my light for what I use it for. L1 and M2 usually. I really enjoy the AA ZL lights as im AA guy. Is that GA version protected or non?


----------



## scs (Jan 5, 2017)

Umbrosoccer said:


> Yeah its ability varies greatly. I am happy with my light for what I use it for. L1 and M2 usually. I really enjoy the AA ZL lights as im AA guy. Is that GA version protected or non?



unproteted as sold by ZL. The light itself provides low voltage protection


----------



## MNDan (Jan 5, 2017)

scs said:


> The 2.2 hours is contingent upon the light getting hot and output greatly reduced, thus reducing draw on cell and extending runtime. If the ambient temperature is cold or there's exceptional heatsinking drawing heat away from the light, it maintains much of its full output, draining the cell more quickly. That might be one reason for your usage experience.
> 
> You'll likely get better performance out of the GA cell recommended and sold by ZL for the MK 3 lights.



The specs specifically say 1126 lumens for 2.2 hours, so I sincerely doubt that somehow they are counting on the light getting hot and lumen output dropping - perhaps I am misunderstanding what you mean?

http://www.zebralight.com/H600w-Mk-III-XHP35-Neutral-White-18650-Headlamp_p_186.html

Would these be the ticket once they are back in stock?

http://www.illumn.com/batteries-cha...r18650ga-3500mah-high-discharge-flat-top.html


----------



## Trango (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like a completely normal behavior,
take a look at posts #193 & #195 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...bralight-H600F-c-d-mk3-85cri-and-XM-L-2/page7


----------



## scs (Jan 5, 2017)

MNDan said:


> The specs specifically say 1126 lumens for 2.2 hours, so I sincerely doubt that somehow they are counting on the light getting hot and lumen output dropping - perhaps I am misunderstanding what you mean?
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/H600w-Mk-III-XHP35-Neutral-White-18650-Headlamp_p_186.html
> 
> ...


----------



## scs (Jan 5, 2017)

One more thing, MNDan, inflated specs are EVERYWHERE! Beware!


----------



## MNDan (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks! Is this just the nature of the new XHP35 due to the current draw? My MkII has no problem running close to the 90 mins advertised at the highest setting (1020 lumens) while mountain biking in cooler weather. Or maybe the output decreases and I just don't notice it? I thought the dream of the PID was that it provided 100% of the power it was asked for until the battery couldn't output it anymore? I'm learning...


----------



## scs (Jan 5, 2017)

MNDan said:


> Thanks! Is this just the nature of the new XHP35 due to the current draw? My MkII has no problem running close to the 90 mins advertised at the highest setting (1020 lumens) while mountain biking in cooler weather. Or maybe the output decreases and I just don't notice it? I thought the dream of the PID was that it provided 100% of the power it was asked for until the battery couldn't output it anymore? I'm learning...



I see the PID rated runtime is around 2 hours for the MK 2 models, but close to 90 min is still impressive.
You probably didn't notice the drop in output though.
If you really want to test it, put the light in the freezer or even a large enough bucket of cold water (I've done that) and see how long it can run at full output. The cold surrounding temperature should prevent the PID from kicking in and reducing output.

The PID maximizes output as limited by the light temperature, which is governed by ambient conditions.

Boosting circuit is the one squeezing as much out of the cell as possible to continue feeding the light.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2017)

Kraken said:


> I do have several batteries I can try. I’m currently traveling and will have to wait until this weekend.



I got home last night, pulled another Nitecore 18650 from a different light, charged it and tested it in my ZL H600 MK III with the similar result. Only this time the light switched off with ~6 min of H1 run time. It would not switch back on unless I unscrewed the battery cap. I have to conclude there's something wrong with the light.


----------



## Umbrosoccer (Jan 7, 2017)

Kraken said:


> I got home last night, pulled another Nitecore 18650 from a different light, charged it and tested it in my ZL H600 MK III with the similar result. Only this time the light switched off with ~6 min of H1 run time. It would not switch back on unless I unscrewed the battery cap. I have to conclude there's something wrong with the light.


There is something wrong with my light as well. On L1 it flickers as if there is pwm. This is the only mode that I can see flickering. I am going to have to send it back.


----------



## swan (Jan 7, 2017)

Kraken said:


> I got home last night, pulled another Nitecore 18650 from a different light, charged it and tested it in my ZL H600 MK III with the similar result. Only this time the light switched off with ~6 min of H1 run time. It would not switch back on unless I unscrewed the battery cap. I have to conclude there's something wrong with the light.



Your Nitecore batteries seem have high internal resistance are not up to the job, why dont you purchase a sanyo 18650 ga cell to prove it before you go through the prolonged and tedious task of a return.

I had the same problem with some mildy used pansonic ncr18650 b protected cells[ which your nitecore cells are]. 
I dont know your charging methods how old your cells are or their internal resistance condition but mine started to trip in h1 with my mark 11 SC600 1100 lumen model.
When they were new they never tripped. 

I would run the ncr 18650 GA or equivalent in the mk111 because of higher current delivery so in one year from now even with resistance build up it will not fail in turbo like what is happening now.


----------



## drummer132132 (Jan 7, 2017)

When I first bought my H600w Mk III hi there used to be a description in red on zebralights webpage for the mk iii hi stating you need a high drain battery of 10A or more. I just bought the one zebralight sold and have had no problems. I also set the PID to activate earlier by lowering the temp the light could get to for pid to activate.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 8, 2017)

swan said:


> Your Nitecore batteries seem have high internal resistance are not up to the job, why dont you purchase a sanyo 18650 ga cell to prove it before you go through the prolonged and tedious task of a return.
> 
> I had the same problem with some mildy used pansonic ncr18650 b protected cells[ which your nitecore cells are].
> I dont know your charging methods how old your cells are or their internal resistance condition but mine started to trip in h1 with my mark 11 SC600 1100 lumen model.
> ...




Already boxed up with a shipping label ready to be returned (at no additional cost), so not a prolonged process at all. Buying yet another costly 18650 battery to "test" seems (to me) a tedious task, but I do appreciate the suggestion. My stock of batteries may not play well with the ZL H600, but I'm not sure if that's an indictment on the batteries or the light....I'm using these batteries in a TK 75, P12 and S2 Baton - no issues in those lights. So I have to conclude that the H600 I had was either defective or it's finicky with the batteries. In either case I'm not interested in keeping it around.


----------



## Umbrosoccer (Jan 13, 2017)

So i have a short update. Returned my MK III for another one and tried the L1 and it still flickers on L1. I checked the tail contacts and spring. Not sure if these models should flicker slightly on L1.


----------



## Minimoog (Mar 5, 2017)

My H600Fw III arrived yesterday and today on its first outing it was spot on for signalling to and helping an ambulance crew in a dark street attending to and examining a collapsed lady. The beam on H1 was used while they checked on the patient. Having the soft high CRI beam was perfect for the occasion and so it will be coming out with me as a regular in the future. Thanks Zebralight.


----------

